# Bragging after a show *rant*



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I suppose they at least made the effort to get their horses ready and to the show. 
They tried.
I will never bash anyone for trying.


----------



## gssw5 (Jul 30, 2013)

LOL. I am glad I am not the only one bothered by this. However if what ever is being judged should earned first place fine. But if what ever is being judged is not worthy of first place then the judge should be able to place them accordingly. 

I have actually seen a judge place the only rider in a class third, apparently that is what the girl earned, I thought it was great.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

If it bothers you, look away. 

I don't understand your need to be so negative towards people who SHOULD be proud. It takes a lot of guts to go into the show ring, and even if there was no one else in the class, as least the person was brave enough to ride anyways!

As for the driving class, I think its pathetic that you laughed at someone elses attempt. Who knows what kind of things the team was going through? Could have been the horses first show, the driver could be nervous, or a multitude of other things. Dont be so quick to judge, it just makes you look bad.


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Of course people want to share their accomplishments, they're proud of themselves! Even if there was only one person in the class, it's STILL a win, right? Now, if a person straight up lies and says there was dozens of people in the class and she got first out of all of them, yes, I'd be a little annoyed, because they lied!

But seriously, who cares if the entire dressage driving class was a wreck? The person who got second place is still going to feel proud of themselves. 

Don't hate on people who are proud of themselves and their accomplishments, they have a right to be happy and excited about their win.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Hailey1203 said:


> If it bothers you, look away.
> 
> I don't understand your need to be so negative towards people who SHOULD be proud. It takes a lot of guts to go into the show ring, and even if there was no one else in the class, as least the person was brave enough to ride anyways!
> 
> As for the driving class, I think its pathetic that you laughed at someone elses attempt. Who knows what kind of things the team was going through? Could have been the horses first show, the driver could be nervous, or a multitude of other things. Dont be so quick to judge, it just makes you look bad.


Actually these people are trainers and horse brokers trying to make them self look good. So yes, when someone calls the self a trainer and charges premium money for lessons and training and then promotes a meaningless win like it was a big deal, I have a problem with that. 
I would never make fun of someone learning and I mentor many people with much encouragement. 
As far as the driving class it was a seasoned 22 year old horse. it was to qualify to compete internationally. They just did it to say they qualified to sound important. The sad part is all you had to do to qualify is pay and show up and not get disqualified. They are now talking about changing the rules because of this person getting approved to compete internationally but not having the skill level to do so.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Every single person who shows alone in a class signed up not knowing how many others there may be. They still showed. 
Maybe they see it "we did it" instead of who they beat.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Well I guess if you don't like it, then enter in those classes so they have some competition? Not their fault no one else showed up to compete.



churumbeque said:


> Even the judges at the show said they had *no business even entering the class* and was disappointed at the lack of ability of the entries.


Unless the show rules prohibited them, then the judges should have placed accordingly such as gssw5 explained. (Award a 3rd place if that's what they deserved.)

But then again, I guess I wouldn't want those judges in my area. I go to a show to have a good time and have fun, not to get told I have "no business" being there. I enter in (for example) Western Pleasure even though my horse isn't really a WP horse. And if there were only 4 in the class and I got 2nd, you bet I am going to be _proud_ of my horse!


Haters gon'na hate. 
:cowboy:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> Actually these people are trainers and horse brokers trying to make them self look good. So yes, when someone calls the self a trainer and charges premium money for lessons and training and then promotes a meaningless win like it was a big deal, I have a problem with that.
> I would never make fun of someone learning and I mentor many people with much encouragement.
> As far as the driving class it was a seasoned 22 year old horse. it was to qualify to compete internationally. They just did it to say they qualified to sound important. The sad part is all you had to do to qualify is pay and show up and not get disqualified. They are now talking about changing the rules because of this person getting approved to compete internationally but not having the skill level to do so.


See, none of that information was given in the original post, so you made it sound like these were just regular entrants/competitors, not trainers. You came across as extremely judgmental and snooty.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

natisha said:


> Every single person who shows alone in a class signed up not knowing how many others there may be. They still showed.
> *Maybe they see it "we did it" instead of who they beat.*


This, exactly. For some people simply finishing the test is a big deal.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

After taking my gelding into his first under saddle classes, if I was 1st out of 1 or 3rd out of 3 or 5th out of 6 (you get the idea), I'd be showing off some ribbons because it means we didn't a) run over anyone or anything else, b) meltdown in the middle of the arena or end up on the wrong side of the fence, c) run over the judge, or d) get dismissed from the class. I've seen a class of less than 5 riders where 1 was dismissed before the end of the class. It can happen. The judge can also not place a rider even if they are the only rider in the class. These things can and do happen. 

Or when I was much younger and so excited that I survived each and every class and that the judge decided I was allowed to have a ribbon (any ribbon) was a big deal to me, whether there was tougher competition or not.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Some people sandbag, AKA, they really could be competing a level higher but choose not to because they probably wouldn’t finish in the ribbons, while at the lower level it is pretty well a guarantee.

Then there are others who are willing to chance a blow to their egos, and put themselves in a class where they may be the worst one out there, but challenge themselves, only to be met with criticism at every turn, even when the judges chose to place them. 

If they really are that bad, and were still awarded top placement, don't fault the rider, direct your criticism at the judging or the system which perpetuated it, then do what you can to make improvements. 

This is the ugly side of competition and why so many good riders choose to stay as far away as possible.


----------



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

Reiningcatsanddogs said:


> This is the ugly side of competition and why so many good riders choose to stay as far away as possible.


Honestly this is one of the things I fear about possibly starting to show, and something that I think keeps a lot of showing-hopefuls out of the ring. I think it's easy to say something flippant like "Can't take the heat, stay out of the kitchen!" but that kind of attitude drives new folks away - and then we wonder why fewer and fewer people want to show.

To quote Sweet Brown, "Ain't nobody got time for that."


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

After not showing for 6 or 7 years, I went to a schooling show in May. My horse is green and I just entered in the walk trot classes because we need a lot of work on the canter yet. I got 2 firsts and one second. I joke about it because the class I got second in, I was the only one entered. This shows we did not get a good enough score to place first. 
The scores I got the two firsts in were the highest scores of the day so I don't feel too bad about that and also there were more horses in these classes.
This coming Sun is the next show and I will enter the training level even though I feel our canter work will not be very good, so we may get some poor scores but it's all experience.
I think if there is only one person in a class and they did not do a very good job, the judge should reflect this in what place the competitor gets.
I have gotten a 6th place out of 50 competitors and been prouder of that ribbon than many firsts.

Also if someone is bragging about how well they did in a class, you can always ask how many were in the class, I have done that once in a while.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My stock answer for this problem is, get out there and put yourself and your horse on the line. Just because there's only one or 3 horses in the class doesn't mean that the person didn't work/train just as hard or groom just as much as they would have for a world show with 50 contenders in their class. 

I put NO stock in those who want to discount someone else's win/place/show like it's THEIR fault no one else got their a$$ out of bed and showed up to the class. And I especially don't put stock in it when the person who's complaining and discounting isn't out their doing their best to show. 

A judge can only judge what is in front of them that day. If there are 3 people in the class, they are required to hand out the places, regardless of how bad the 3 are. And if people don't go to schooling shows to make their mistakes, how do they get the mileage and experience to go to the big world competitions. You certainly don't go to that kind of show for your first show. 

How many regional, state, US and/or World titles have YOU won, churumbeque?


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

beau159 said:


> Well I guess if you don't like it, then enter in those classes so they have some competition? Not their fault no one else showed up to compete.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i seriously doubt you would travel 1200 miles and go to a FEI show to have a good time. You are missing the point of people trying to make themselves look better so you will pay them money for there services


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

DraftyAiresMum said:


> See, none of that information was given in the original post, so you made it sound like these were just regular entrants/competitors, not trainers. You came across as extremely judgmental and snooty.


 I hadn't really given it much thought until all the judge mental statements others gave and expanded more.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

DuckDodgers said:


> This, exactly. For some people simply finishing the test is a big deal.


Thn I would say that I was excited to finish my test and I even came in first place even though I was the only horse entered. I would not lead people to believe I beat out all the competition.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My stock answer for this problem is, get out there and put yourself and your horse on the line. Just because there's only one or 3 horses in the class doesn't mean that the person didn't work/train just as hard or groom just as much as they would have for a world show with 50 contenders in their class.
> 
> I put NO stock in those who want to discount someone else's win/place/show like it's THEIR fault no one else got their a$$ out of bed and showed up to the class. And I especially don't put stock in it when the person who's complaining and discounting isn't out their doing their best to show.
> 
> ...


I show regularly and have won some championships. I would rather get a 3rd out of a tough class then get a first with no competition. Some people just want to say they got a blue. I am going to my first driven dressage show next week and I could do well in training level but I am entering prelim to learn more. If I do well I will be very proud and I will not make it sound better than it is.
I just did a super reinsmanship test and I got a score of 75.5 out of 100 max. Even though I didn't place I was proud of that score and I was a novice showing in open against seasoned competitors.
These are not beginners I am talking about nor are they schooling shows. These are people boasting so that others will pay them for their training services or buy horses from them.


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

This kind of thing is why I like competitions that give you real, solid numbers. I'm one of those people whose blue ribbons are all solely because I was the only one in the class. Whenever I admit that though, people start to regard me as OP does, which is why, instead of saying I got first, I'll just say my score. I'd also like to say that I asked everyone I could if my class could be integrated with the other ones of the same level, and the answer was always no (only person under eighteen in said classes).

I see this more of a post of frustration about sandbagging, intentionally signing up for the 'wrong' class, for the sole purpose of earning more money, in one way or another.

I would like to second, or third, the opinion that showing takes guts. I nearly had a panic attack at my first one, and it got little better after that.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A pony mare was advertised for a hefty price after she'd won the annual high point for games. She was often the only horse in that age division. A couple of times there were two. I don't know if they got what they were asking, just that the kid had outgrown her.


----------



## bkylem (Sep 21, 2013)

A slight tinge of jealousy is in the air . . .


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

kind of like a little fart.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> A pony mare was advertised for a hefty price after she'd won the annual high point for games. She was often the only horse in that age division. A couple of times there were two. I don't know if they got what they were asking, just that the kid had outgrown her.


Exactly my point. People make a big deal in the Friesian championships for a horse that was high point driving champion and it to was the only one ever entered. It is very common to tout those accomplishments.
I had a judge bragging to me about a horse with this title and I commented that it was the only one in the division. She didn't have anything to say after that.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

bkylem said:


> A slight tinge of jealousy is in the air . . .


I like reality. I don't need other people to be impressed with my acomplishments. I know what I am capable of and what I am not.
I am the first to say if there wasn't any competition.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Life is way too short for getting fired up about something like this. 
I don't know about shows in the US but in the UK someone can win a qualifier at a show where the other competitors maybe aren't so great or a small class and all that happens is when they get to the championship they're at the bottom of the pile - or maybe they work really hard to improve and make it to the top
I have never yet entered a show knowing how many others were in the class - or how many would turn up on the day so entering a horse knowing it was not up to that level just to 'cheat the system' would seem pointless given all the trouble, time and cost of getting one to the competition if a lot of entries arrived
And from the point of view of the people who organize these shows - the place I worked at used to hold 3 shows a year, a lot of work goes into it, getting sponsors for prize money, setting everything up etc. It doesn't matter how many turn up for a class you've still had to supply a judge and ring steward(s), after all that effort I'd feel like giving the one that bothered to show a big hug as well as first prize


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> i seriously doubt you would travel 1200 miles and go to a FEI show to have a *good time*.


Why wouldn't I?

If my horses don't bring me fun and enjoyment, I wouldn't have them.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't know about anyone else but sometimes I'm glad to make it out alive of a class. Last year I had the sweatest most cooperative qh gelding to show. This year I took the 17hh maniac that the last time he had been off the property was five years ago and he was too terrified to be taken out of the arena. I did training level with him and we got eliminated from test 1 because of going off course from too much bucking. We came in and did the rest of our tests and while we had some rotten individual scores for movements (cause of bucking) We scored well into the sixties. We even got reserve Champion- which doesn't sound like much in a class as small as it was (four people I think) but I had to earn that ribbon the way I'd earned none of the blues from the previous summer. I got off that horse and my legs nearly came out from under me. 
The other horse I rode was a persnickity qh mare who I'd traded my saint of a horse for because she's a little more talented and more fun. We tried to do second level. Warming up the evening before and the day of I knew without a doubt we were totally unprepared and she and I were going to embarrass ourselves. But we went in the arena and we did our tests anyhow. We got two blue ribbons- both from classes in which we were by ourselves. I don't remember which rides they were nor do I care. It was ugly. It was a mess. but...we had some nice stuff...so I am still very proud of our 57% which I thought for sure was going to be a 30%. My point is: you never know what a person's struggle was. You don't know how hard they are trying and what it means to them. To me I was proud of my horse although the judge probably didn't think much of us and we did not belong in that level. And of all the evils in the horse world- is being proud of oneself any sort of real sin? I mean who knows- maybe the horse showing is what is holding this person together right now. I am just saying you don't know the whole story and if they want to boast about their ribbons- great! don't rain on their parade.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

jaydee said:


> Life is way too short for getting fired up about something like this.


SOOO agree with this. I could not care less how someone else does in a class, performance or placing wise, and feel the negativity of getting upset over things like that only makes me feel bad/mad & negative and disrupts my focus. I've found the more positive I am about everything including other riders performance/placings, the better focus I have for my classes and the better I do.

I have "won" a few classes in which I am the only person in them. Some of them have been poor showings, too. But when I tell people I "won" but was the only person in the class, every single one of them say,"Who cares, you STILL won!" 

That others feel the need to brag about such placings even after performing poorly is no skin of my nose. If they say something to me, I congratulate them and move on. Since I know this happens (and the "only person in class so I won" has happened to me) I take w/a grain of salt when someone touts their horse as being a champion; if I really want to know I'll ask them about it. Then I know for sure. :wink:

But like jaydee says, life is WAY to short to spin my wheels over negativity that I have no control over. Would rather have fun with my show buddies and my horse.


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

kewpalace said:


> I have "won" a few classes in which I am the only person in them.


When my kids and I first started going to shows, an event with five or fewer entrants was awesome. Don't get disqualified and you get a ribbon! There was still pressure to not get disqualified.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

If you do not like the judging then do not show. 
If the trainer had an ad up , why not post question so others could see it ?
Many trainers go to shows to get points to improve business and sales. it is a fact of life.
If you want to see them compete against someone, you should sign up in 
every class that will be in , and beat them.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> A/i seriously doubt you would travel 1200 miles and go to a FEI show to have a good time. B/You are missing the point of people trying to make themselves look better so you will pay them money for there services


A/I certainly would. And I would not if I did not expect to have fun and enjoy myself. If it isn't fun, I won't spend the kind of $$$$ it takes to get there & back, haul my horse both ways, stay there, enter and eat the entire time. Because bottom line is, I don't care how prepared you are, if you not in it for the fun, and your horse blows it or blows up or gets sick or gets injured, you have nothing. I've gone to MANY a show where the horse or I, to put it plainly, SUCKED and felt like I shouldn't have even gone in the ring. Because of the people and the venue, it was worth the whole trip. 

B/Who cares? You know who they are in your area and discipline and I know who they are in mine and I know I'm not going to pay them to clean my stalls, never mind train me or my horse. PFFFFFFT! I'm not missing a thing. You are missing the point that the only person you are competing against is you and you're building skills and a relationship with your horse. The rest really doesn't matter.


----------



## ragrobin4 (May 12, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> It irks me when people post pictures of ribbons and first place but don't tell you that no one else was in the class.
> 
> How desperate can one be to want everyone to think they did something great?
> I saw a gal with a Friesian post her win on FB and I happened to be at the show and she was the only one in that division.
> ...


Really???? Sounds like poor sportsmanship on your part. Who cares if there was only 1 or 20 in the class. I sure they were doing their best. Leave people alone.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> I hadn't really given it much thought until all the judge mental statements others gave and expanded more.



I found this statement quite funny, coming from the OP, that was extremely judgmental in the first place.

Pot calling the kettle black, much?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

At one show when I was about 30, I went to do my entries. The judge was there, I was introduced (a no no) and realized he'd been into the sauce already. Then he asked me what I was doing after the show. He made is clear he was attracted to me. I was probably a good 20 yrs younger. I did well in the show, my mare performed better than hoped for but for the longest time it burned in my mind "did we do well because we earned it or because the judge saw fit to favor me."


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Judges are human and some absolutely find favorite riders or horses during the course of a show. I've watched it time and again. Or the judge knows the trainer/owner at XX Barn and they're friends...or maybe they aren't. I've seen that happen before, too. Judges are there for their opinions.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

We hear a lot about the negative effects of judges comments, here is a little ditty about a positive effect of a negative comment.

I started showing when I was about 8 and did my last show when I was 11. I decided to stop because of one judges comment on the sheet. "Superior technique and position, lacks heart."

At first, it may seem like that comment was bad if it chased me out of showing, but in fact, it was exactly the opposite. The crux of the comment was something that I carried with me in every endeavor I have pursued in the thirty + years since and an extremely important guide in life. 

Riding had become more about obtaining perfection than it was about enjoying it for its own sake. I had lost that love of simply going for a ride, being with the horses and was no longer able to laugh at my mistakes. I was so concerned with every detail and winning and avoiding criticism, that I forgot why I was doing it in the first place. 

Sometimes, when we get a derogatory comment from the judges, it helps to think on it, not only within the perspective of our riding, but opening it up to our lives in general.


----------



## BreezylBeezyl (Mar 25, 2014)

Let's analyze the point of Facebook:
1. Add friends (key word, FRIENDS. People you expect to respect and accept you. People you trust.)
2. Share your memories, moments, and accomplishments with said friends
3. ???
4. Profit

So a friend posted their accomplishment on Facebook, and you steamed at her. You judged her, for something you have nothing to do with. The driving classes had laughable scores and there were only 3 entries? That doesn't matter. Those 2 people did horribly and that is THEIR fault. They need to improve. But the person who won first still was the best of the three. I fail to see your point.

If you train for hours, days, weeks, and show up in the ring and there is no one else to compete against, you still win. Not just by default, but because you still showed up and you still rode and you STILL worked hard to get there.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

WillowNightwind said:


> Let's analyze the point of Facebook:
> 1. Add friends (key word, FRIENDS. People you expect to respect and accept you. People you trust.)
> 2. Share your memories, moments, and accomplishments with said friends
> 3. ???
> ...


Never said anything about a friend posting. I said people. I am not friends with people that are dishonest or misleading. I choose my friends carefully.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I see absolutely nothing wrong with bragging about your win at a show, no matter how many entries, no matter who it is, no matter what the judge thought. In this day and age of declining entries, cancelled shows due to lack on entries, please do not discourage competitors in any way, shape or form from their enthusiasm of showing. Please, I beg of you, one day there won't be any shows for YOU to go to.


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

I understand where Churumbeque is coming from. We had a HUGE draft horse and mule show at the end of the year, all year we had been training and working hard, going to other shows, doing well on HARD work and while I didn't always place real well we placed and I was content. 

Several classes there was a lady who had mini mules, she would clean up the class against those of us who had the draft horses as the class was open to mules and drafts. She could speed along quickly, took 1st place in all the classes she went in and many of us thought it unfair, especially the classes that our draft was pulling a log weighing upward of 600 to 800lb and her mini's were pulling a fence post. Driving the same, she could not get her animals to move out like our drafts, she was driving a little metal jog cart, while our carts are heavy, same with our wagons, and when the judge was in the ring, we could not pass her with some of the judges so we were not able to show the full trot to the ability of the animal we were driving. 

When we said something we were told that technically she had a right to be there, it WAS a draft and mule show, at the time we had no weight limit of the animal who entered the class. What infuriated us the most is she went and sent a long letter and a photo of ALL her wins at our show to the magazine, Draft Horse and Mule Journal then bragged how her mules "beat out" the mighty draft horse!! WRONG! 

What she neglected to say is what she was pulling....I wrote a letter, sent examples of what we were made to pull vs what she was pulling and they published my letter with my photo but not the one showing her. Is that fair? Is that good sportsmanship to do that to others who worked really hard and she was not in the same caliber or weight as we were? No it wasn't. She sand bagged us all as she wasn't as good as what she claimed up against the weight and height of others in her division in other shows and knew it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

At one show a gal in her early 20's complained about a rider who did well in all classes entered and many of the games, that she should retire so others could win.


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

Saddlebag said:


> At one show a gal in her early 20's complained about a rider who did well in all classes entered and many of the games, that she should retire so others could win.


One complaint I have is the multiple entries in speed events. To have a pee-wee win 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th then her big sister grab the same quadruple in youth is disappointing to other kids wanting ribbons. 

Two horses max (and as many exhibitions as you want to pay for) in speed events would be *the rule* the day I become king.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

ducky123 said:


> One complaint I have is the multiple entries in speed events. To have a pee-wee win 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and 4th then her big sister grab the same quadruple in youth is disappointing to other kids wanting ribbons.
> 
> Two horses max (and as many exhibitions as you want to pay for) in speed events would be *the rule* the day I become king.


Were they all different horses?


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*disgusted at judgeing.*

i attended a show at wheathampsted in welingarden city.
we went in as driveing pony in hand and there was quite a few horses in the ring.
tricky has driven for 20 years by then and we all stood lined up in front of the judge.
ill be honest i dont care were i come as long as its fair and square on the horse its manners comfermation how well it runs up to.
well this norwegen forge was terrable it broke away from the groom who was in the class with it it dragged her every were.
to top it all it kept bucking and kicking out.
oh yes my boy stood quiet and was standing out square.
i had to laugh we came nowere this norwegen forge horse got first place i was annoyed not for me but all the others that were in the ring.
as i walked out i asked the judge excuse me may i ask how many pairs of shafts does that horse get through in a day.
i added that has never been driven and has the manors of a pig.
its not what you know its who you know and not how your horse has displayed disaplin in the ring and showing me how well manored he is in and out of the shafts.


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

natisha said:


> Were they all different horses?


Yes. That family had a herd of fast horses.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ducky123 said:


> Yes. That family had a herd of fast horses.


Then that's called competition.


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Then that's called competition.


And I'm a big fan of competition! So, Dreamcatcher, you've changed my mind. Instead, after I am crowned king, the horse shows I spend my $$$ and time sponsoring will adhere to my rules. Others will be grudgingly allowed to select an inferior set of rules for their own shows.

My show, however, will drive all the other shows out of business by posting my show bills with "the rule" along with two prominent notices:

AMPLE SHADED TRAILER PARKING

and 

CLEAN FLUSH TOILETS​
The competing shows won't stand a chance.


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

One of those multiple faucet concrete wash rack set ups (WITH AN ADEQUATE DRAIN) would be nice too.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

ducky123 said:


> My show, however, will drive all the other shows out of business by posting my show bills with "the rule" along with two prominent notices:
> 
> AMPLE SHADED TRAILER PARKING
> 
> ...


:loveshower:

But I would come just for the SHADE! (Our porta potties was extremely clean and well maintained, so I can live with them for a few hours.)

I usually have to get to the show grounds by 6-6:30 am to nab one of the few shady spots, as I do not do well in the heat. Makes for a long day as I'm typically in the very first class and the very last class, LOL. The temp for our show tomorrow is supposed to be 102. And it is a small show, so they have consolidated all the runs into one pen, meaning I will be showing in the heat of the day. :x Not looking forward to THAT ...


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

kewpalace said:


> :loveshower:
> 
> But I would come just for the SHADE!


"Come for the shade, stay for the flush!" will be my showground's motto.



kewpalace said:


> I usually have to get to the show grounds by 6-6:30 am to nab one of the few shady spots


Two showgrounds which I like going offer zero shade and I skip them on 100 degree plus show days. (I don't have AC in my truck, so if my horses are going to suffer, I'm going to suffer as well.) One showgrounds offers shade for the early bird but with an option: morning shade or afternoon shade. I'm at the show until the last class of egg and spoon so I pick the afternoon shade for the hot days.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Just saw this post on FB with a photo of all their trophies and ribbons. This is one of my friends and this is my kind of post.

Our haul for the weekend at (name removed)

Won intermediate single pony by default as we were the only entry,but also tied for the championship, won the championship, overall intermediate championship, and best conditioned pony. Won a gorgeous chair, a super grooming bag, and a lovely pottery mug. We had such a good time. 

Proud of her accomplishments and not embellishing the facts.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Years ago my sister and I took our mare to a show at a fall fair. She rode in the Jr. classes and I rode in the Sr. We were new to showing and I entered the Saddle Horse Class which was really intended for Saddlebreds (which I didn't know). We got some odd looks as I entered the ring on my short stocky pinto amongst some lovely elegant Saddlebreds. As the class progressed and we were asked to canter and a few seconds later a band struck up just outside the ring. Well there were horses flying every which way about the ring (elegantly of course) and my little mare just cantered around very nicely, not bothered at all by the comotion.
At the end as we lined up the Judge said " I could get in trouble over this, but I have to give first place to the fat pinto as she was the only horse that performed properly". There were some complaints but he stuck to his placings and we got the first place ribbon. I never entered a Saddle Horse Class again though.
On the way home we had a flat tire and the prize money we won that day went to pay for a new tire on the trailer.

On another note, I was at a horse show last Sunday and I could brag that I got 3 firsts, but in reality the classes were small so not hard won, although I was pleased with how my mare went. I really like to see more horses in the classes so you can feel that you deserve your placings. The one thing I am proud of though is the scores I got, they mean more than the ribbons and that the Judge told me after that she really liked my horse.


----------



## ducky123 (May 27, 2014)

Woodhaven said:


> Well there were horses flying every which way about the ring (elegantly of course)


I love it!


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I get where churumbeque is coming from. She is not trashing anyone that shows for fun and is excited about their wins no matter how many were in the class. It is the bragging to make the win sound more than it was for the sake of attracting business. Almost like false advertising?

But here is something I have seen happen to those that go to the smaller shows with very little competition to qualify because they don't want to put the time in to be competitive at that level; when they go to regional, state, national, etc. after qualifying at a small show they still have to compete against the people who qualified at the bigger, tougher shows and end up getting beat out by the same people they didn't want to compete against at the lower level.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I get where churumbeque is coming from. She is not trashing anyone that shows for fun and is excited about their wins no matter how many were in the class. It is the bragging to make the win sound more than it was for the sake of attracting business. Almost like false advertising?
> 
> But here is something I have seen happen to those that go to the smaller shows with very little competition to qualify because they don't want to put the time in to be competitive at that level; when they go to regional, state, national, etc. after qualifying at a small show they still have to compete against the people who qualified at the bigger, tougher shows and end up getting beat out by the I same people they didn't want to compete against at the lower level.


I was going to go compete at a regional show which would qualify me for the Nationals, which I may or may not go to. I wanted to go to regional show just for the experience. I was going to be the only one entered so I declined. I told them I would come if they could get at least 3 entries. I also told them I would show in the purebred division instead of half breed. I was not allowed to do that either so I never went. Too much work and expense to not have a proper class to show in.


----------



## kewpalace (Jul 17, 2013)

churumbeque said:


> I was going to go compete at a regional show which would qualify me for the Nationals, which I may or may not go to. I wanted to go to regional show just for the experience. I was going to be the only one entered so I declined. I told them I would come if they could get at least 3 entries. I also told them I would show in the purebred division instead of half breed. I was not allowed to do that either so I never went. Too much work and expense to not have a proper class to show in.


Well, that is your choice, of course. 

But on the other hand, there are those who don't have that choice. Some do not have the choice of foregoing smaller less attended shows to qualify as they may not have bigger or better shows to attend or cannot afford those shows. That does not mean they are not good enough to go and compete against others at a national or world show. At our show, our youth classes are very small. But I certainly do not begrudge them showing, even if they are the only one in the class, to try to qualify for a world show, if that is their goal, as they are better than some of the non-pros showing. And for some, it may be the only time they can try to qualify. Nope, I don't look down on them at all and don't understand why anyone else would either.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I don't see why something like this matters? There is nothing wrong with someone being proud of their accomplishments. It's like the difference between someone being proud of their New York best seller, and someone being proud of the book that they self published. Sure, one obviously took more skill and time to accomplish, but their own feelings shouldn't draw negative ones from anyone. Live and let live.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Zexious said:


> I don't see why something like this matters? There is nothing wrong with someone being proud of their accomplishments. It's like the difference between someone being proud of their New York best seller, and someone being proud of the book that they self published. Sure, one obviously took more skill and time to accomplish, but their own feelings shouldn't draw negative ones from anyone. Live and let live.


 She isn't taking away that someone should be proud of their accomplishment. It is about those who embellish those accomplishments for the sake of boosting business or attracting clients under false pretenses.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Again, in this day and age of declining interests of all things equine, if there are trainers out there who feel the need to brag, let them. At least we know there are some out there, showing, entering, fueling the horse economy. One day, there will be hardly anyone or anything doing shows or training.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Cowchick--Please refer to my analogy. xD Literally anyone, with any writing ability, can self publish. People are still proud of it. People still tout their work like it was a peer reviewed article in Science or on Oprah's book list. 

But, again, things like that don't matter to me. People can be happy or proud of whatever they want, for whatever reason they want, and it doesn't effect me. If I don't like it, I keep scrolling xD


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Lol! I guess I don't understand or know a darn thing about publishing..my bad 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> My stock answer for this problem is, get out there and put yourself and your horse on the line. Just because there's only one or 3 horses in the class doesn't mean that the person didn't work/train just as hard or groom just as much as they would have for a world show with 50 contenders in their class.
> 
> I put NO stock in those who want to discount someone else's win/place/show like it's THEIR fault no one else got their a$$ out of bed and showed up to the class. And I especially don't put stock in it when the person who's complaining and discounting isn't out their doing their best to show.
> 
> ...


well I finally got to my first dressage show and I am proud to say I got 2nd place out of 9. The person that beat me has been competing for years and said this was his best score he had ever gotten. The next closest score was over 14 points away from my score and many of the competitors had been competing for years.
I also went double clear on the cones course. Which means I didn't knock any balls down and came in under the allotted time.


----------



## jofo2003 (Aug 15, 2015)

It dose get annoying but at least they tried. Just don't let your self ever do it. Especially you. But I totally agree with you.


----------



## jofo2003 (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree
with you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't think there's anything wrong with people promoting their accomplishments; I think someone made this comment in an earlier post, but sometimes it enough just to survive the day!

I do think it can be misleading though in a business situation. The thought that comes to mind is when people are selling horses and note competition wins. I don't show dressage, but Grand Champion Halter horses at shows, for example, are a common title. I've seen people really highlight this on horse sales ads. Last year, when I was in the market for a horse, I did some digging on the number of entries, etc. There were a couple of horses where the owners were touting their Grand Champion wins or '1st place in XXX class' but I found that there were no other competitors in those classes.

Does the owner have a right to be proud? Sure. But I don't personally think that made the horse more valuable, other than they've now had that experience showing. I guess in those situations, you just need to be careful and do your research!


----------

